# Suspected hernia after miscarriage at 6 weeks?



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi, sadly I miscarried a week or so ago just before my 7 week scan and our fears were confirmed at the scan. It has been a really difficult time but we are determined to try again with FET. 

A week ago I discovered a pea sized lump in my lower abdomen / womb area. I mentioned this to Bourne Hall but they carefully checked at the scan and could not see anything in my womb or ovaries. 

I put quite a bit of weight in a short space of time (from the drugs and also over-eating and lack of exercise as I was put on bed rest for 6 days due to bleeding) and I believe that the lump may be a hernia which I understand can be caused by pregnancy and weight gain. 

I have made an appointment to see my GP but needless to say with the NHS this is a 2 week wait. My clinic also advised  me to get checked with the early pregnancy unit but my Doctors surgery say I have to wait to see my GP who would refer me if he believes it is necessary.   

I wondered if anyone else has experienced similar. I was hoping it would simply go away but it is still there now and is making me feel a little queasy. Also I don't know whether this will need to be dealt / removed before commencing the next treatment cycle?

Would be grateful for any advice please.

Kind Regards, 

Emz


----------

